# Is this a show?



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies

I've had a bit of blood on my knickers this morning, a bit like spotting, not alot but enough for me to notice.  I've also had dioreah and some bad pains in my tummy, however I've taken paracetamol and tried to get on with things. and its not really progressed yet. 

I'm guessing its early labour,  I don't want to keep dh back from work just incase I'm being a drama queen, it can still take even days at this stage am I right?

Donna 

Thanks in advance you guys are life savers.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Sounds like things are warming up by all your descriptions so yes, it sounds like early labour...
Try and get some sleep while you can, may be along night ahead...

Good luck

Jan


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks Jan will do. having more period type pains, but nothing thats stopping me from doing my normal daily stuff so will see how it goes.......


----------

